#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Leitura Obrigatória, Pricipalmente aos Iniciantes

## lucianogf

Pessoal,

Participo deste fórum há um bom tempo. Quando comecei só discutíamos sobre linux, sempre na forma de expôr um problema, com algumas tentativas de solução para que outras pessoas pudessem ajudar.

Com a febre de internet wireless a qualidade do fórum caiu drasticamente, 90% dos tópicos novos são relacionados a wireless, principalmente mikrotik.

Pergunto: "Será que todos os tópicos novos são de dúvidas diferentes?" *NÃO!!!!!!!* Muitos são relacionados a dúvidas "velhas", que com uma simples pesquisa seria possível encontrar a solução.

Vamos melhorar a qualidade deste fórum. Para isso precisamos seguir um mínimo de quesitos. Os dois principais postarei abaixo.

*01* - *Português*, vamos tentar escrever de forma mais correta, sem abreviaturas de internet, com acentuação e pontuação corretas, as vezes uma "," (vírgula) faz uma diferença danada na oração. Letras maiúsculas, somente quando necessário. Escrever A Primeira Letra De Cada Palavra Em Maiúsculo Causa Poluição Visual. ESCREVER TUDO EM MAIÚSCULO CAUSA MAIS POLUIÇÃO AINDA.

*02 - Educação e respeito*, não faz mal algum ser educado com o próximo. Se alguém lhe faltar com educação e você se sentir ofendido pode reportar o tópico e será analisado o caso, o autor da falta de educação poderá ser penalizado. Não retribua desrespeito com desrespeito. Existem formas inteligentes de mandar alguém pra "pqp" sem perder a educação e respeito.

03 - Leiam o texto do link anexo: *Como fazer perguntas inteligentes. (clique aqui)*

Acredito que com um pouco de sacrifício conseguiremos ter mais qualidade.


valeu

lucianogf
Under-Linux

----------


## xandemartini

Boa, muito boa a iniciativa Luciano! Os usuários muitas vezes cobram os moderadores por não atuar com a agilidade necessária, principalmente em tópicos com flames. Acho que muitos não conhecer o botão de "Reportar Mensagem". Os moderadores aqui da Under também tem suas atividades profissionais, não temos como passar o dia inteiro no fórum cuidando dos posts, então qdo surgirem situações q necessitam de moderação, não custa nada o pessoal clicar no botãozinho https://under-linux.org/forums/image...ons/report.gif

----------


## lucianogf

exato!

Se todas as pessoas que adentram a participação do fórum lessem a FAQ e o Termo do fórum seria mais fácil o trabalho.

----------


## GrayFox

Gostei do videozinho do Hitler... Eaiuaeiu
Ri em voz alta!

----------


## sergio

Bom o tópico, mas até agora não vi nenhum usuário expor aqui seu pensamento... depois quando tomamos algum atitude começa a choradeira iguais uns bebezões que perderam o pirulito.

----------


## lucianogf

> Bom o tópico, mas até agora não vi nenhum usuário expor aqui seu pensamento... depois quando tomamos algum atitude começa a choradeira iguais uns bebezões que perderam o pirulito.


os usuários não precisam deixar relatos aqui não, lendo já é um bom começo.  :Smile:

----------


## GrayFox

Nunca que os "culpados" vão se expor...

----------


## lucianogf

> Nunca que os "culpados" vão se expor...



prefiro pensar em desinformados do que culpados.

----------


## 1929

> prefiro pensar em desinformados do que culpados.


Gostei da sua iniciativa, Luciano.

E encaro mesmo assim, como desinformados.
Vai ser um trabalho duro, colocar o povo nos trilhos. 

Infelizmente a internet está criando este tipo de comportamento mais comodista e ao mesmo tempo mais agressivo, já que existe a possibilidade do anonimato.

Parece que alguns vem só para despejar seus infortúnios.
Mas essa é uma características que vamos ter que aprender a conviver e ir moldando aos poucos.
E se simplesmente se desconsiderasse o tópico que começar mal?

----------


## lucianogf

> Gostei da sua iniciativa, Luciano.
> 
> E encaro mesmo assim, como desinformados.
> Vai ser um trabalho duro, colocar o povo nos trilhos. 
> 
> Infelizmente a internet está criando este tipo de comportamento mais comodista e ao mesmo tempo mais agressivo, já que existe a possibilidade do anonimato.
> 
> Parece que alguns vem só para despejar seus infortúnios.
> Mas essa é uma características que vamos ter que aprender a conviver e ir moldando aos poucos.
> E se simplesmente se desconsiderasse o tópico que começar mal?


para os tópicos que começarem mal, digamos, com dúvidas repetidas e/ou velhas, se a dúvida já foi discutida em outros tópicos, podemos passar o endereço de tal tópico e o endereço de "como fazer perguntas inteligentes" que está no começo deste.

----------


## edcomrocha

Otima iniciativa mesmo, 
Bom eu, quando comecei a entrar na tal de inclusao digital sempre adentrava aos foruns nao lia os topicosde faq, regras e tudo mais nem sequer pesquisava direito, agora depois de ver varias vezes links como aprenda a fazer perguntas, pequise etc fui tomando conciencia e lendo as regras e tal, eu acho que ja to quase aprendendo a usar o forum corretamente sei que ainda falta muito, mas na vida a gente nunca aprende tudo né, to aki pra aprender esse topico só me ajudou mais um pouco falow, ah e quanto ao portugues heheheh nao briguem comigo qdo eu escrever errado ein so meio analfa kkkkkkk
falou abraço a todos

----------


## Josue Guedes

Bom, só discordo de uma coisa: A respeito do forum está crescendo mais na área Mikrotik e Wireless, acho inevitável, pois a maioria esmagadora de interessados nesta área usa Mikrotik como controle. Então é obvio os tópicos serem na sua maioria nestas áreas.
Eu mesmo já iniciei alguns tópicos relacionado a HTB, SFQ e outras coisas de Linux, e os tópicos são poucos comentados.
Mais realmente uma boa pesquisa no forum, poupará novos tópicos.

----------


## FabricioViana

Luciano, concordo mesmo com você! 

Quando vejo uma dúvida de Iptables aqui fico até emocionado, pois só se fala em cache full no MK, loadbalance no MK, MK, MK, MK e MK.

O MK é show de bola! Tenho 2 servidores com ele hoje, roda lindo, maravilha! O que acaba com a gente são as perguntas repetidas!

Minha modesda opinião é que antes da pessoa colocar um tópico aparecesse o seguinte texto para ela:

Prezado usuário, antes de postar leia as regras abaixo:

1) Procure no fórum antes de postar, pois tópicos repetidos serão apagados. Exceção: Caso seu tópico seja repetido, é obrigatório mencionar o(s) tópico(s) anteriores que não resolveram sua dúvida.

2) Não utilize palavras de baixo calão, não ofenda outros usuários. Mensagens com conteúdo pejorativo serão apagadas.

3) Utilize o português correto. Mensagens com excesso de abreviaturas e erros de português serão apagadas.

etc..

A pessoa desrespeitou as regras, tesoura na mensagem!

Abraço!
Fabricio

----------


## playboy

concordo com vocês, com o hábito adquirido com os programas de mensagens instantâneas, a escrita abreviada se tornou quase que um padrão na internet, e as vezes até mesmo manual, o que acarreta uma grande perda intelectual. Na internet existe forum para tudo que é gosto e necessidade, cabe a cada membro respeitar às regras e locais corretos para postagem das dúvidas. Fica aqui meu apoio. Abraços

----------


## antoniooracio

Primeiramente, parabéns ao Luciano.
Gostaria também de deixar meu desabafo sobre os iniciantes assim como eu.
Bom pessoal vamos ter um pouco mais de bom censo e de respeito com os colegas do fórum, pois como já foi dito aqui todos temos uma atividade no dia a dia, ao postar uma perguntas aguardem as respostas com paciência sem essa de ta postando: por favor, socorro, urgente e etc. Eu já li praticamente todo o fórum do mikrotik e vejo que 60% dele é com duvidas e problemas iguais, então peço que leiam ou procurem antes de postar. Aos moderadores, teria como filtrar um pouco desses tópicos fazer uma limpeza nos tópicos repetidos e sem fundamentos?

----------


## lucianogf

> Primeiramente, parabéns ao Luciano.
> Gostaria também de deixar meu desabafo sobre os iniciantes assim como eu.
> Bom pessoal vamos ter um pouco mais de bom censo e de respeito com os colegas do fórum, pois como já foi dito aqui todos temos uma atividade no dia a dia, ao postar uma perguntas aguardem as respostas com paciência sem essa de ta postando: por favor, socorro, urgente e etc. Eu já li praticamente todo o fórum do mikrotik e vejo que 60% dele é com duvidas e problemas iguais, então peço que leiam ou procurem antes de postar. Aos moderadores, teria como filtrar um pouco desses tópicos fazer uma limpeza nos tópicos repetidos e sem fundamentos?


fica complicado filtrar tópicos com dúvidas repetidas/iguais, pois as perguntas sempre são diferentes, mesmo que seja a mesma dúvida, exatamente a mesma, para isso teríamos que comparar os tópicos pra ver qual manter.

----------


## Magal

Ótimo tópico.
O que ajudaria muito seria uma filtragem melhor no campo "Pesquisar" do fórum.

Obs: É comum ver perguntas como: Socorro com o ''Mikrotic", "Proxi", etc ou seja o cidadão não pesquisou nada, pois não sabe nem escrever o nome do que ele procura correto.

----------


## 1929

> Ótimo tópico.
> O que ajudaria muito seria uma filtragem melhor no campo "Pesquisar" do forum.


E também o uso de tags

----------


## Magal

Luciano, outra coisa que poderia ajudar seria quando o cidadão efetuasse seu registro no fórum, o email de confirmação conter as instruções e informações que você postou aqui.

----------


## Frusciante

Bom pessoal, minha idéia é a seguinte:

Primeiro de tudo, se a pessoa não se der ao "luxo" de escrever em um português legível, não merece nem atenção. Isso porque, se a pessoa não dá um pingo de valor para a própria cultura, ela demonstra que nem se respeita. Desta forma não merece o respeito dos demais.

* Não estou falando que todos devem escrever como catedráticos nem fazer parte da ABL, mas sim se esforçar para se comunicar de forma correta e precisa com os demais, salvo os gringos, claro.

Outra coisa que também poderia ser feita era analisar algumas postagens que são iguais ou muito similares a postagens já existentes anteriormente. Se forem mesmo, o tópico podera ser trancado com um link para o post anterior ou até mesmo para os posts anteriores com a discussão/solução daquele tópico. Na minha opinião isso não será inibição, apenas ganho de tempo para quem quer ajudar e desenvolvimento de conhecimento para quem quer aprender, afinal, não creio que nem 10% de todos os membros assíduos conheçam o fórum de ponta a ponta.

Outra coisa interessante também seria despertar o interesse do usuário com outras ferramentas do Under-Linux.org, além do fórum (por exemplo, Wiki, Notícias do Portal). Isso já existe, mas a impressão que eu tenho é que somente o fórum é tão "divulgado" e explorado, o que dá ao membro recente que este é um espaço qualquer, com um fórum similar a outros tantos. Coisas assim.

Mas vamos ver no que dá.
Conheço usuários e sei o quanto são acomodados.

abracos

----------


## lucianogf

> Luciano, outra coisa que poderia ajudar seria quando o cidadão efetuasse seu registro no fórum, o email de confirmação conter as instruções e informações que você postou aqui.


o problema é que as pessoas não lêem o e-mail inteiro, só leem até a parte que diz "clique aqui para concluir" e pronto.

----------


## 1929

> Bom pessoal, minha idéia é a seguinte:
> 
> Primeiro de tudo, se a pessoa não se der ao "luxo" de escrever em um português legível, não merece nem atenção. Isso porque, se a pessoa não dá um pingo de valor para a própria cultura, ela demonstra que nem se respeita. Desta forma não merece o respeito dos demais.
> 
> * Não estou falando que todos devem escrever como catedráticos nem fazer parte da ABL, mas sim se esforçar para se comunicar de forma correta e precisa com os demais, salvo os gringos, claro.
> 
> Outra coisa que também poderia ser feita era analisar algumas postagens que são iguais ou muito similares a postagens já existentes anteriormente. Se forem mesmo, o tópico podera ser trancado com um link para o post anterior ou até mesmo para os posts anteriores com a discussão/solução daquele tópico. Na minha opinião isso não será inibição, apenas ganho de tempo para quem quer ajudar e desenvolvimento de conhecimento para quem quer aprender, afinal, não creio que nem 10% de todos os membros assíduos conheçam o fórum de ponta a ponta.
> 
> Outra coisa interessante também seria despertar o interesse do usuário com outras ferramentas do Under-Linux.org, além do fórum (por exemplo, Wiki, Notícias do Portal). Isso já existe, mas a impressão que eu tenho é que somente o fórum é tão "divulgado" e explorado, o que dá ao membro recente que este é um espaço qualquer, com um fórum similar a outros tantos. Coisas assim.
> ...


Pesquisar antes. Ísto é o mínimo que se pode fazer para demonstrar apreço pelo trabalho que os administradores e moderadores do Under dispensam.
Podem observar as melhorias que foram feitas ultimamente. Horas foram gastas para estas melhorias, e muitas outras para ler tópicos e modera-los quando necessário. 
Todos nós gostamos de ser bem tratados e atendidos. Devemos nos esforçar em retribuir.

----------


## ederamboni

show de bola...

----------


## NARDO

> os usuários não precisam deixar relatos aqui não, lendo já é um bom começo.


boa meu amigo luciano. quem "fala" oque quer "ouve" oque não quer.

----------


## lucianogf

> boa meu amigo luciano. quem "fala" oque quer "ouve" oque não quer.


E quem lê e não entende tem que ler novamente.

----------


## NARDO

> E quem lê e não entende tem que ler novamente.


Sem duvida....

----------


## ivangalves

Boa tarde pessoal do Under-Linux....


Agora vou falar de um assunto apesar do tópico ser antigo, mas que me deixa muito chateado.
Vai escrever mikrotik errado la na p..... pariu.

Já vi escrito aqui microtic, microtik, micotik, a tem gente que consegue o impossível.

----------


## osmano807

> Boa tarde pessoal do Under-Linux....
> 
> 
> Agora vou falar de um assunto apesar do tópico ser antigo, mas que me deixa muito chateado.
> Vai escrever mikrotik errado la na p..... pariu.
> 
> Já vi escrito aqui microtic, microtik, micotik, a tem gente que consegue o impossível.


Mikarotik, ja vi :S
Ta aqui no under em algum lugar...

----------


## lucianogf

O governo deveria investir mais em educação em vez de inclusão digital, tem muito analfabeto com acesso a internet agora.

----------


## xandemartini

> O governo deveria investir mais em educação em vez de inclusão digital, tem muito analfabeto com acesso a internet agora.


Hehehehe, já viram também o tal de Mircotic?

----------


## lucianogf

O problema não é nem escrever mikrotik errado, o duro é a aniquilação ortográfica que existe nesse fórum provinda de muitos ignorantes, metidos a 'técnicos', que o frequentam.

----------

